# Suns 2008 Draft



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

I know its a long time away, got a lot of season left to be played..but since our pick is pretty much set at that 15th pick, I was wondering who are some prospects you guys are liking for the team. I havent been doing much research so I don't really have any favorites now.


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

Bah, who cares? D'Antoni's going to let whoever it is rot on the bench anyway.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

LOL...true :wink:


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

Um some guys I could see us taking... Brandon Rush, Chase Budinger, Donte Green (plus he doesn't play defense so he'd fit in nicely), and Robin Lopez. Lopez could maybe do what Shaq did for Amare in that he'll take up space giving Amare room to operate in the years after Shaq is gone.

I'd most like to see Rush if he'd fall to us. He should be a mid round pick, but if he goes off in the Championship then who knows? He's a great 3 point shooter, very athletic, but most of all, a great defender. He's 6-6 so could have huge size if he played SG but would probably play SF for us. He could take over for Grant after he retires, unless Diaw ever lives up to his potential.

Budinger would probably sell the most tickets though, not that that's an issue.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

I like the Robin Lopez pick. Shaq wont be around much longer. He is a nice side-kick to Amare.

He has a lot of stock these days, so I wouldn't bank on him. Budinger or Douglas-Roberts would be two explosive scorers. I would pick CDR over Budinger. He seems to be able to create his shot better, and is pretty rough on his man around the perimiter. Phoenix's future Raja Bell.


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

nffl, Chase is staying back at least another year.

We NEED Hasheem Thabeet or Roy Hibbert. We need a HUGE body to put down low. If we can get the same type of game from Amare with a big body down there, we'll be good for a couple years.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I want DJ Augustine, but not exactly sure how good of a fit he'd be. Seen him projected to us though.

Hawks killed my dream of us getting Bayless. And **** you to those people who rooted for us not to get a high pick.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

After watching that championship game, I really like Brandon Rush/Darrell Arthur. Probably not gonna happen, but they are nice players.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Ruff Draft said:


> I like the Robin Lopez pick. Shaq wont be around much longer. He is a nice side-kick to Amare.
> 
> He has a lot of stock these days, so I wouldn't bank on him. Budinger or Douglas-Roberts would be two explosive scorers. I would pick CDR over Budinger. He seems to be able to create his shot better, and is pretty rough on his man around the perimiter. Phoenix's future Raja Bell.


**** robin lopez, he's dating Michelle Wie lol


----------



## charliexmurphey (Apr 4, 2008)

The suns need gordon

Eric Gordon

Nash teaches him well

gordon will be the next Eric Gordon lol

hahah hes probably going to be one of the best 

Or Roy hibbert

cuz when shaq retires

BAM

hibbert has learned all his stuff from shaq

that means beastly


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

IF Suns sell this draft pick, I'm never watching the Suns ever again.


----------



## All Net (Nov 28, 2007)

The suns should take a pass first PG or a true center. Because Shaq and Nash wont be here for too long, well nash will still be but not with the same rythm... Its much easier to find someone to replace hill(SF) than for nash or shaq, true pgs and centers are rare.


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

Question: Is there anyone we can get who'll immediately be part of the rotation? I think Giricek and Diaw are expendable so it means we should draft a forward. In all likelihood, if we draft a guard or center then that kid is going to see very little playing time (if any at all) next year. At least a forward has a chance.


----------

